# First material tip



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Received this from a rider I give regular Lyfts to the airport. In addition to her regular $5 tip. Too bad I don't drink. Just add it to the bar for the next party.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice! She's a keeper.


----------



## Vwrd01 (Mar 24, 2016)

Lucky


----------

